
Vivaldi version 1.3: Custom themes, enhanced privacy and more - magnusl
https://vivaldi.net/en-US/teamblog/143-vivaldi-version-1-3-the-most-customizable-browser-is-now-the-most-colorful
======
wojcieche
Yeah! Vivaldi is a superior, customizable browser with lots of convenient
features, making your browsing fast and comfortable. 8)

